# Eat when hungry, Or eat on time ??



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

*when do you eat?*​
When hungry 2050.00%at set times durring the day2050.00%


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

when do you do eat? when hungry or eat every 3 hours on time?

I am eating when hungry atm tbh, I used to eat on time everytime if i had to eat at 3 i would eat at 2.55 and finish by 3.05 :lol: and if i missed it by 10 mins i was ****ed and wanted to kill someone:lol: more chilled out now tbh...enjoy soical events tho as i never went out when i was eating like that lol.

so what do you do.... :confused1:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

I eat whenever i am hungry.

This am i got up at 7:30am but i didn't eat breakfast until 10am........and i am doing just fine.


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

Thats good to hear lois, not just me then


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

nc007 said:


> Thats good to hear lois, not just me then


I do force down a shake after training and i really don't feel like drinking it lol


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

I eat every 2 hrs (small meals) and consequently are hungry by the time the next meal time comes


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

gemc1981 said:


> I eat every 2 hrs (small meals) and consequently are hungry by the time the next meal time comes


You must have a cool job to be able to eat every 2 hours.

I think i would go insane if i eat that often i would feel mentally ill lol


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

i eat same meals at same times (near enough) every day, well apart from sunday, and i do get angry if i miss one, but i suppose thats abit stupid considering im no where near big!


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

lol i enjoy eating when im hungry like today i had about 2 meals in space of 2 hours.. but then hadnt eaten for 4 hours then ate again...i guess my body needs the food?


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> You must have a cool job to be able to eat every 2 hours.
> 
> I think i would go insane if i eat that often i would feel mentally ill lol


No my job is sh1t I am a deskie. But I prepare all my meals b4 hand and some meals are just things like nuts or fruit so I dont have to down tools.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

nc007 said:


> lol i enjoy eating when im hungry like today i had about 2 meals in space of 2 hours.. but then hadnt eaten for 4 hours then ate again...i guess my body needs the food?


Yes as long as your are mentally and physically healthy your body will tell you when to eat.

8 meals are not superior to 5 larger meals but eating 8 times per day is a nice way to prove to people that there is some thing mentally wrong with you LOL plus gives you a chance to carry food around with you in a bum bag so you can look mega cool.

^^^^ Gotcha, well whatever works. A piece of fruit is not what i had in mind as a meal and i wouldn't look twice at that. Now getting out a container of rice and chicken every 2 hours.....lol


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Yes as long as your are mentally and physically healthy your body will tell you when to eat.
> 
> 8 meals are not superior to 5 larger meals but eating 8 times per day is a nice way to prove to people that there is some thing mentally wrong with you LOL plus gives you a chance to *carry food around with you in a bum bag *so you can look mega cool.


thats what i had been diong and bringing shake with me when working door's :lol: must of look like a rite fagg0t....only 5 hours lol, ive start just giving it a miss and eating before and then after lol

body isnt diong much except standing lol...

and i pretty much do nothing durring week ....

:lol:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

nc007 said:


> thats what i had been diong and bringing shake with me when working door's :lol: must of look like a rite fagg0t....only 5 hours lol, ive start just giving it a miss and eating before and then after lol
> 
> body isnt diong much except standing lol...
> 
> ...


If i ever met you......i would have to kill you.


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

I get 7 meals a day - 4 solid, 3 liquid. Im not hungry whenever i eat any of the meals to be honest. In fact, I could go a day without eating probably. But i want to grow...


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

hsmann87 said:


> I get 7 meals a day - 4 solid, 3 liquid. Im not hungry whenever i eat any of the meals to be honest. In fact, I could go a day without eating probably. But i want to grow...


Sounds like your body is telling you that bodybuilding is not for you....


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> ^^^^ Gotcha, well whatever works. A piece of fruit is not what i had in mind as a meal and i wouldn't look twice at that. Now getting out a container of rice and chicken every 2 hours.....lol


Yeah I bring in 6 tupperware boxes per day and a napkin to tuck into my top - every 2 hours!!!!!!!


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Sounds like your body is telling you that bodybuilding is not for you....


It looks like it from his avi :lol: :tongue:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

gemc1981 said:


> Yeah I bring in 6 tupperware boxes per day and a napkin to tuck into my top - every 2 hours!!!!!!!


 :lol: You're very funny, loving the sense of humor


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

I've got a raging appetite coupled with a physical job which means i'm starving every 2 to 3 hours or so.

Going 5 hours without eating would knock me sick!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2010)

i tend to eat 4 meals a day.

eggs or oats + whey for breakfast at 9, usually hungry around 12/1 so meal then, then next meal around 4..one at betwen 8 and 10pm.

just when im hungry relly, tried the 6 meals a day thing with my little tupperwares, everyone at work thinks im odd now and i was just hungry all the time as never ate to satisfaction.

today i didn't eat lunch til 3pm, 2 chicken breasts, 125g rice, milk + whey. prob won't eat much for the rest of the day. if i get my calories in i don't care if its 1 meal or 4..


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> :lol: You're very funny, loving the sense of humor


Aw thanks :blush:


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> If i ever met you......i would have to kill you.


 :lol:

seems there is a few people on here that eat when hungry then , didnt know that


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

I just eat all the time.


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


> I just eat all the time.


If i was you i would be too


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

nc007 said:


> If i was you i would be too


Thanks?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

nc007 said:


> If i was you i would be too


PMSL!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> PMSL!


Don't get it, I've seen what you look like and I look better tbh.

Edit. not you, i mean nc.


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


> Don't get it, *I've seen what you look like* and I look better tbh.
> 
> Edit. not you, i mean nc.


no you havent :lol:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Matt 1 said:


> Don't get it, I've seen what you look like and I look better tbh.
> 
> Edit. not you, i mean nc.


No offense Matt, i am sure you look just lovely BUT nc is a L-E-G-E-N-D!!!

Looks mean nothing when he is concerned......now please don't make your self look any more silly by trying to argue with him, i feel embarressed for you!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

nc007 said:


> no you havent :lol:


Ok well I have



Lois_Lane said:


> No offense Matt, i am sure you look just lovely BUT nc is a L-E-G-E-N-D!!!
> 
> Looks mean nothing when he is concerned......now please don't make your self look any more silly by trying to argue with him, i feel embarressed for you!


Might wanna re-read what you wrote, then re-think whos the one that should be embarrassed PMSL.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Matt 1 said:


> Might wanna re-read what you wrote, then re-think whos the one that should be embarrassed PMSL.


You prove over and over why i strongly dislike you.

Seems like all you try and do is insult established board members.

I mean who the fvck are YOU to try and talk down to NC?!

This board has gone to ****.......


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> You prove over and over why i strongly dislike you.
> 
> Seems like all you try and do is insult established board members.
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHA!!! I'm not trying to insult anyone, if you happen to be offended by the truth, your bad


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i generally eat at set times... and snack in between them!! count snacks as a meal and i must have around 12 meals per day.. lol


----------



## fat-2-thi-2-mus (Mar 8, 2010)

i believe lois was just having a bit of banter mate. CHILL OUT


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Neither, i eat whenever i feel it is necessary, im pretty good at reading my body.


----------



## fat-2-thi-2-mus (Mar 8, 2010)

eat at specific times or else i would be clinically obese (again)


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I eat every two hours without fail yet look like sh!t lol I wish I was you con.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> I eat every two hours without fail yet look like sh!t lol I wish I was you con.


Simple mate; either you are eating the wrong things or you are not training correctly.

Why not try 1 year of building get up to 250lb eating 3 whole meals with 3 bulking shakes each day.

Train with very high volume and massive weights but when not training try and rest as much as humanly possible.

In one year spend 6 months dieting down and tell me how you look


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> Simple mate; either you are eating the wrong things or you are not training correctly.
> 
> Why not try 1 year of building get up to 250lb eating 3 whole meals with 3 bulking shakes each day.
> 
> ...


I know people still use this method bulk up all the way but don't you think .. there are health risk to get this heavy .. when it comes to the end you probly have gained less than 10 LB of tissue .. in total .. i assume someone whos 200lb male bulk up to 250 in one year.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

sizar said:


> I know people still use this method bulk up all the way but don't you think .. there are health risk to get this heavy .. when it comes to the end you probly have gained less than 10 LB of tissue .. in total .. i assume someone whos 200lb male bulk up to 250 in one year.


10lb of tissue....?!

By simple caloric over consumption gaining 50% muscle 50% is possible according to studies.

Throw in drugs, good food choices, hard training and if you are not moving up a weight class in a YEAR!!!

Forget about it and take up a more suitable activity IMO

As far as health risk yeah i guess. Must watch BP and lipids. 1 year is a long time though, gain 1lb per week consistantly and that will become reality.

Look at the long term instead of short term in BB.

I wont lie if my bp didn't go up i would have taken my weight way up towards 300lb a couple of years ago. I have some young friends in my area that did this and now they compete as super heavies while i am stuck in the middle of the heavies lol


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> 10lb of tissue....?!
> 
> By simple caloric over consumption gaining 50% muscle 50% is possible according to studies.
> 
> ...


so you would say someone can gain 25 LB of muscle in one year ..with everything in check ?

My self i have gone from 150LB .. but i was much leaner to 205LB since last year in jan .. so roughly 11 to 12..just not sure how much of it is exactly muscle but i would say my physique has completely changed tho.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

sizar said:


> so you would say someone can gain 25 LB of muscle in one year ..with everything in check ?
> 
> My self i have gone from 150LB .. but i was much leaner to 205LB since last year in jan .. so roughly 11 to 12..just not sure how much of it is exactly muscle but i would say my physique has completely changed tho.


If done correctly i absalutely believe this mate especially if you are not massive to start with.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> If done correctly i absalutely believe this mate especially if you are not massive to start with.


I am still lean enough to see 4 abs but not as clear as they used.. if i was to diet down by 20LB i think i would have much clearer picture to where i stand

but at the mo .. cardio v system is fine as i kept 3 session of cardio a week. BP is fine, blood work is been good every time. hence i am still trying to gain.


----------



## edwards1990 (Nov 22, 2010)

I try to eat at regular times but if I miss it then no biggie but if I'm hungry I'll eat between


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

their is alot possible in this sport if you are willing to push the boundries ask jordan 

However it depends what you are willing to sacrifice and how much you want something and how much you monitor your health.

i tried eating only when hungry for 4 months solid and basically eating a pelayo style diet but it didnt work for me. my metabolism just doesnt work like that currently but im guna eork on changing this


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

hilly said:


> their is alot possible in this sport if you are willing to push the boundries ask jordan
> 
> However it depends what you are willing to sacrifice and how much you want something and how much you monitor your health.
> 
> i tried eating only when hungry for 4 months solid and basically eating a pelayo style diet but it didnt work for me. my metabolism just doesnt work like that currently but im guna eork on changing this


In other words get proactive, choose the approach that works for you and attack it until you succeed your goals!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> Simple mate; either you are eating the wrong things or you are not training correctly.
> 
> Why not try 1 year of building get up to 250lb eating 3 whole meals with 3 bulking shakes each day.
> 
> ...


That's actually the plan at the moment con. I train high intensity, as heavy as I can go but I am going to try and increase reps now and see how I respond. Diet is fine and have spoken to hilly at length about this. I do struggle to rest as I have a very busy life and don't sleep that great. Thanks for the help con, appreciated!


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

i used to get up at 8am to fit in my "meals"....now i just wake up when i wake (as i only work weekend nights) i might as well i have nothing to get up for...(wich aint good lol :lol: )


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2010)

the problem with "being able to see 4 abs" is that once you've been lean its very very hard to lose them.

I went from 170lbs in single digits fight condition to 195lbs and could still see my abs. 8-20% bf and still had abs, LOL.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

nc007 said:


> i used to get up at 8am to fit in my "meals"....now i just wake up when i wake (as i only work weekend nights) i might as well i have nothing to get up for...(wich aint good lol :lol: )


i thought you do cardio in the morning you lazy git lol as you told me !!!


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

sizar said:


> i thought you do cardio in the morning you lazy git lol as you told me !!!


stopped lol as getting up for cardio or rest more...i chose rest more


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> You must have a cool job to be able to eat every 2 hours.
> 
> I think i would go insane if i eat that often i would feel mentally ill lol


Eek :/ How often do you eat mate? I try to eat every 3hours. I noticed your a big bloke so just curious


----------



## thaiman (Nov 25, 2010)

i dont make body building a chore (sp?) i eat when i want, its a hobbie, not a fcking job


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

thaiman said:


> i dont make body building a chore (sp?) i eat when i want, its a hobbie, not a fcking job


True say mate! For some people it is their job though, unsure if it is anyones on here? I don't know.


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

I have got into the habbit of eating lots however If i stopped training i could go back to 3 meals a day no problem. So i do force food into me if i want to grow.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

And I know what you're saying, a lot of people take everything a little too seriously.

When you get people questioning if they can eat this and that, "Is it bad if I have one drink in the week, will this ruin all my gains" lol..its extreme

Fair play they take it seriously, its good too, thats how you're gonna achieve your goals at the end of the day, I think moderation is key!


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

i eat every three hours whether im hungry or not

i have a fast metabolism so thats the only way i can keep the weight on


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

nc007 said:


> i used to get up at 8am to fit in my "meals"....now i just wake up when i wake (as i only work weekend nights) i might as well i have nothing to get up for...(wich aint good lol :lol: )


Haven't you got to get up for them SLUTS mate?? :lol:


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

i nearly always hungry i train hard got pysical job and with cold wheather my appetite gone through roof!!


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Matt 1 said:


> And I know what you're saying, a lot of people take everything a little too seriously.
> 
> When you get people questioning if they can eat this and that, "Is it bad if I have one drink in the week, will this ruin all my gains" lol..its extreme
> 
> Fair play they take it seriously, its good too, thats how you're gonna achieve your goals at the end of the day, I think moderation is key!


Bollox to that. I eat what i want when i want. Im not a pro nor do i intend to be. Dont see the point being super strict tbh unless you are.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> Simple mate; either you are eating the wrong things or you are not training correctly.
> 
> Why not try 1 year of building get up to 250lb eating 3 whole meals with 3 bulking shakes each day.
> 
> ...


Now who was it who told me bulking was a waste of time around 8 months ago:confused1: :confused1:

went on about so many benefits of eating carbs only on a morning and round workouts, protein

and fats rest of time.

I thought it was really good advice at the time, just can't remember who it was:rolleye:

All I can remember is he was a right tool:lol:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Now who was it who told me bulking was a waste of time around 8 months ago:confused1: :confused1:
> 
> went on about so many benefits of eating carbs only on a morning and round workouts, protein
> 
> ...


Yeah bigger tool than you though! lol

It all depends on a persons genetics.

kieran seems to struggle to put on size and he has been at this for a while hence my suggestion.

If you can build muscle while staying lean then you should do it.

I personally did bulk years back and it worked that time.

Now i eat around workouts and grow just as fast and seeing that i am much bigger than i was years ago and still growing quickly says something eh?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> Yeah bigger tool than you though! lol


 :lol: :lol:

Very true Corn


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> Yeah bigger tool than you though! lol
> 
> It all depends on a persons genetics.
> 
> ...


True I do struggle. I don't mind adding a little fat but will never sacrifice my health to get bigger. I monitor bp every day and do cardio a lot but have reduced this recently in a bid to add a little more.


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

I eat on time, every 2-3 hours. You could say I eat when I'm hungry also because I'm always ****ing starving, especially the hour coming up to my next meal, I'm counting the mins. The only time I'm not hungry is after I chug my pint of water and finish a cup of tea after a carb meal


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

i pre-cook my day time meals...take them to work and eat them through the day.....i have a mass shake at 6pm......then eat my final meal around 830/9pm...as long as i get the cals/ protein in im happy....i dont really stick to times....i just know what i need to eat and make sure its all eaten by the end of the day


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

intresting that the poll is split.

i thought everyone here was a pro and ate on time every time


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

nc007 said:


> intresting that the poll is split.
> 
> I'm the only real pro
> 
> i thought everyone here was a pro and ate on time every time


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

Well I have just finished 30 day rohm cap PCT and will eat whatever from now to Jan 2011, still hitting protien every 2 - 3 hours but if I have a beer or bad foods I will not beat myself up, in the grand scheme of things few weeks less strict wont effect me to much

2011 is the year to be stricter, more cardio, more food, more rest, better training :0


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

I am always hungry, But I eat on time all the time


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

gemc1981 said:


> It looks like it from his avi :lol: :tongue:





Lois_Lane said:


> Sounds like your body is telling you that bodybuilding is not for you....


 :crying:


----------



## THE LONESOME BOATMAN (Jan 20, 2010)

I despise the feeling of being hungry so i try to eat every 2 hours or so, to avoid being hungry.


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

danny187 said:


> Well I have just finished 30 day rohm cap PCT and will eat whatever from now to Jan 2011, still hitting protien every 2 - 3 hours but if I have a beer or bad foods I will not beat myself up, in the grand scheme of things few weeks less strict wont effect me to much
> 
> 2011 is the year to be stricter, more cardio, more food, more rest, better training :0


Breakfast - KFC bargain bucket & 6 pack of cobra? I dream.. lol


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Simple mate; either you are eating the wrong things or you are not training correctly.
> 
> Why not try 1 year of building get up to 250lb eating 3 whole meals with 3 bulking shakes each day.
> 
> ...


im v tempted to do this, never had a problem gaining weight and once i hit 15% ish i stay there about, so tempted to up food to moronic levels for 6 months, run a cycle similar to yours for 6 months or so test only maybe a dbol course every 6 weeks and see how much i can grow.. hmm


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

james12345 said:


> im v tempted to do this, never had a problem gaining weight and once i hit 15% ish i stay there about, so tempted to up food to moronic levels for 6 months, run a cycle similar to yours for 6 months or so test only maybe a dbol course every 6 weeks and see how much i can grow.. hmm


Sure why not but for your own sake monitor blood pressure and choose good quality food choices!

hsmann; obviously or at least i hope it is obvious that i am joking, you are looking very solid in your avatar, well done 

Danny even though i fully agree with enjoying life i still find your statement about being stricter in 2011 to be funny. I think that is the classic fitness statement "in the near future i will do everything right but for now and just for now mind you i will be as loose as a goose"

I have to say as i have got a couple of pms about this today......i don't believe there is one right way of eating. Plus what may be suitable this season/year/day may not be in the following. Just don't be afraid of changing things up a little as there is plenty of research that shows you will not waste away if you don't consume food every 180 minutes.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

james12345 said:


> i monitor bp eod bro even before i started training, if anything gets out of hand ill definitly revert back to a more healthy option, and would probably do hiit sprints 2* a week.
> 
> yeah like i said on the other thread my eating has got alot better with alot more greens coming in recently, i was thinking just 3-4 meals a day porridge/weetabix on a morning, rest of meals meat (chicken/mince/turkey) /cheese/jacket potatos/greens and a 2 of your style natural mass gainers, protein shakes post and pre workout? + a pint of milk.
> 
> what do you think about the 24 week test cycle? dbol first 6 week, 6-12 off, 12-18 on dbol, then last 6 off? or would you bridge into pct ?


Diet sounds fine just eat a balanced diet with very high levels of proteins and good fats and you will grow.

Dbol cycle, well why not just go on a lower dose and just stay on it but get a blood test every 6 weeks or so to make sure lipids and all look fine?


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Diet sounds fine just eat a balanced diet with very high levels of proteins and good fats and you will grow.
> 
> Dbol cycle, well why not just go on a lower dose and just stay on it but get a blood test every 6 weeks or so to make sure lipids and all look fine?


15mg for the full 6? and adjust accordingly if lipids come back off? would you reccomend 500 throughout or go down and up in spurts? like 250 for 4 weeks then 750 for 4?

cheers bro

james


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

james12345 said:


> 15mg for the full 6? and adjust accordingly if lipids come back off? would you reccomend 500 throughout or go down and up in spurts? like 250 for 4 weeks then 750 for 4?
> 
> cheers bro
> 
> james


No i would just go 500mg test every week and 20mg dbol every day.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Yeah bigger tool than you though! lol
> 
> It all depends on a persons genetics.
> 
> ...


yea it says what i have been saying for ages you are a genetic freak! ........... cvnt lol


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

I used to eat on time hungry or not, now i just listen to the body and eat when hungry. I think it's the way forward depending on goals.


----------

